# Fall bite is here



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Made it out for a couple hours tonight. Headed right back to the spot I fished last night. Threw all the same stuff. Caught 3, all about 13-14". Caught a couple largemouths also in the slack water. 
It was cold and my hands started aching. I was a little disappointed in the trip. 
Got all the way back to the parking spot, which is right above the biggest rapids in the area, at the bottom of a loooooong pool, and I saw it...smallies chasing baitfish. Specifically just the smallies and no baitfish busting, which was weird, but I saw what I needed to see. 
Jumped out of the kayak and waded the push water where they were chasing. Started chucking the gaudiest spinnerbait I had, which happened to be one I made just for the fall, and it was ON!!! For about 40 minutes I caught fish on 3 of casts. All 15-18", all super aggressive, and all stacked up just above the rapid. True wolf pack scenario.
I literally caught fish until my hands hurt. My right hand was cramping hard, I was cold, my spinnerbait was on its last leg, I had bent it back "kind of straight" a few too many times, and it had been pitch dark for 1/2 hour.
I had to have caught 20 fish in just that period of time. It was one of the most furious periods of fishing I've had in years.
My phone is a little fried and won't hold a charge from last nights dunking. But I took a couple pics of the baits I was throwing when I got home. All weightless tubes on a bigass wide gap, and 1/2 ounce spinnerbaits with a 5" Kalins grub.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wouldn't let me post two pics. Here're the tubes:


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

That spinner bait freaks me out... I may or may not be trying to find one just like it online right now...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Did the bass eat the spinnerbait or did the spinnerbait eat the bass. That thing is massive.

Sounds epic man. We are going out for smallies tomorrow, hopefully they follow suit.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

nice! Bubba loves those gaudy baits lol. I'll chuck my big bait this time of year, the sub walk, more of a saltwater bait, walks the dog about a foot under water and six inches long, they destroy it when bunched up.

I'm out Sat, possible Sunday, let's hook up, test paddle the new sexy beast

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Great Report!

are you fishing a creek? 

i'm going to head to a large creek near me this evening.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

BigFish614 said:


> That spinner bait freaks me out... I may or may not be trying to find one just like it online right now...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I can make you some if you want!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> are you fishing a creek?
> 
> i'm going to head to a large creek near me this evening.


Well, it's not a creek around here, but it probably is where you are.
I was looking for two things: 
Significant flow and a place where all the water choked down. The day before the fish were hanging right in the current and the tail outs. But yesterday they were absolutely stacked in the push water above that choked down rapid.
I don't know if that means anything other than I was able to locate a couple of roaming packs of fish, or if it means they are relating to current.
But the spinnerbait seemed to be the one picking up all the bigguns. The one I actually threw most of the time had triple GOLD blades (it got beat it and retired for parts), and they really, really seemed to prefer a darker (green in my case) skirt and darker grub. Something about the additional bulk from the grub...
Good luck. I might be hitting it again tonight, too.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Plan on trying out one of your spinners today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's one I dinked around with last night. It's either gonna be awesome, or laughable. I don't anticipate much middle ground.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

How did you connect those? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You need to try something like a mini umbrella lure, that would be fun in a wolf pack situation, two or three 17" smallies at once, lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> You need to try something like a mini umbrella lure, that would be fun in a wolf pack situation, two or three 17" smallies at once, lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha, I got one at dick's on clearance. It's like a mini Alabama rig for crappie! Maybe I should try out out up here on my end of the river?

Mr. A


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

*cough* Sunday *cough*  @stuck


Still pissed off that i wasted 4 hours yesterday driving to cincy instead of fishing.....


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Bubb here is the new a-rig spinner


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Going to be tough getting out this weekend, wife in Orlando, just sent me this picture of her hotel. Daughter has travel tourney, wife gets home Sat night


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I might have to head over and hit that spot tomorrow. Although it is supposed to be pretty cold in the am.

Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

GO!! I was there last night for just about 20 minutes.
They are still there!! Make sure you take a yak or waders so you can get all the way out to reach them.
You'll see 'em.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Got back out tonight for about 45 minutes. They're still there and still slamming spinnerbaits. 
Managed to get a couple pics this time....MAN, taking pics while wading is a royal PIA. I'm one hand short.
Anyway, I caught 8 or so. all about 15-17", one pushing 18". 
I saw CRAZY amounts of top water activity. Fish busting the surface everywhere! I wondered if a Spook type top water might have been a good choice too


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

They are still hitting up north too. No top water action though?



Mr. A


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Great job, don't I get props? Without me canceling last minute you wouldn't been there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NICE!!! Glad you got some pics. And super glad someone finally came up there and took advantage.
It's no secret I love the blades, but it's not too often I'm insistent on throwing an exact bait, in an exact color etc... I had just gone through the same process you went through up there, and it definitely ended up that they preferred, no insisted on, a big natural colored spinnerbait with a grub trailer.
In fact it's almost weird how they ignore similar baits, but are destroying that particular combination.

So can you go back out tonight?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I fished scioto yesterday (put in at w. nationwide, went around confluence and headed up stream) hoping for a taste of the fall bite. No such luck. I got a small saugeye (maybe a sauger...i don't know the difference) on a small rapala crawfish. I also got a small lm bass on a 3 inch green senko. I didn't see much top water action all day...only two breaches. I tried senkos, zoom lizards, rooster tails, spinners, chigger chunk on a jig. My buddy got one lm bass about 12 inches. 

Talked to a few boaters (I was in yak) and they didn't have much luck either. Maybe the fall bite is off but then StreamStalker shows a few nice ones. Anyway, that's my report. I hope to make it out again this week with a 1/2 day from work either tomorrow or friday.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Zorro, 
Heading up there in a 1/2 hour if you want to tag along.
Neal? Still got the yak on top of the car? C'mon man, it only lasts so long....


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Zorro,
> Heading up there in a 1/2 hour if you want to tag along.
> Neal? Still got the yak on top of the car? C'mon man, it only lasts so long....


where are you going? w. nationwide? I'm on east side now...but the time i get my yak loaded up and back down to w. nationwide...it'll be 5:15. dark at 6:30. unless you're referring to some place else?


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Bubba I'm at the spot if you wanna meet up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm stuck for a little bit, bro. Don't catch 'em all!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Going Wed morning Andy with daddy somewhere, aren't you sick that day? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> No, I was kicking myself today for taking it off of the car yesterday. Tomorrow's forecast is good. I can be on the water by 4:30. That doesn't add up for a point to point float, but there is enough entertainment around there for a couple of hours.


That's a plan. Truth be told, I had to scrap my trip tonight to keep the peace in the house. It's bow season, duck season, and great fishing right now. All the stuff I like to do...so I've been outdoors a bunch lately.

But tomorrow night sounds awesome.  Put in at little tiny secret parking spot and just putz around there? We could drop a vehicle downstream even just a couple miles in case we wanted to hit some water downstream. (I know another solid pool) Or just stay above the put in all night.
I'm in.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> How did you connect those?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I didn't. It's all one piece. The frame actually came from Secret Weapon Lures. And I changed out the rest of the stuff.
But Secret Weapon is an awesome lure. That particular lure is a weird one off bait they have. But they have, I think, one of the coolest spinnerbait designs going with the Quick Strike. Instead of having a blade spin around the vertical shaft, both blades are set up to spin like an inline blade.(Hard to explain, you gotta look at a picture) I've caught a bunch of fish on their stuff, and I've made a bunch myself of the same design. One thing for sure, you get better hookups with the way the blades collapse away from the hook.
Check out their "Quick Strike" spinnerbaits and tell me what you think:
http://www.secretweaponlures.com/arsenal/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm talking a half day tomorrow and plan on being on the water around 11:30. I have a spot that I want to go but could do a float as well. Pm me if you're interested. My vehicle can hold a few kayaks. It would be good to meet a few of you...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> I didn't. It's all one piece. The frame actually came from Secret Weapon Lures. And I changed out the rest of the stuff.
> But Secret Weapon is an awesome lure. That particular lure is a weird one off bait they have. But they have, I think, one of the coolest spinnerbait designs going with the Quick Strike. Instead of having a blade spin around the vertical shaft, both blades are set up to spin like an inline blade.(Hard to explain, you gotta look at a picture) I've caught a bunch of fish on their stuff, and I've made a bunch myself of the same design. One thing for sure, you get better hookups with the way the blades collapse away from the hook.
> Check out their "Quick Strike" spinnerbaits and tell me what you think:
> http://www.secretweaponlures.com/arsenal/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


I see. So the second bend with the tubing is all one piece and there just to hold the blade in place. That thing is wild.

I have looked into tuning spinner baits a lot lately and it seems like the golden rule is to start off with the correlating blade size and reduce the size for eaxh additional blade. Is this the only time you throw multiple big blades or is that normal for you.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jbirch0 (May 13, 2013)

Nice report, I hate having to look for you in yak section but I love seeing your reports and fish. I will look for you


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm almost better, turns out one of those 24 stomach bug, lived in the bathroom last two days, bad news I gave it to my two girls, both stayed home today, thank God we have 3 bathrooms

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Big river is almost perfect! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Streamstalkin Neil and I are heading over that way now.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice good luck 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I fished two spots and ended up with these this afternoon/evening.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice catches Zorro. Me and a buddy are thinking about headed out in his canoe on Sat morning if you are interested in joining shoot me a text. Can't wait to get a yak.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Pm me when where nyall. I might be interested


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

PM sent Zorro.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Had about and hour of sunlight to hit up the scioto tonight. Great advice on the spinner baits Bubba. Used a fall colored spinner with a grub. Got a fish on my second cast. River was pretty low where I was fishing from the bank but they were biting.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NICE!!! That's the way it's supposed to work!
Fall....feast or famine.


----------

